# 10 iu of hgh for when to feel?



## Natruallyhard (Jun 4, 2021)

Was on 2 iu of hgh for tbi caused by leaky gut and b12 amnemia!

severe erectile dysfunction 
low libdio
andhenioa so bad can’t feel anything

all started when I crashed my estrogen 

ive been on 10 iu for 3 weeks so far my gut is about 70 percent healed appetite good!

when will the rest of the benefits come mood boost etc


----------



## JuiceTrain (Jun 5, 2021)

😄😄...what?


----------



## JuiceTrain (Jun 5, 2021)

You crashed your estrogen and took hgh to fix it
🤣🤣🤣....it's to early for me bruh..😄😄


----------



## JuiceTrain (Jun 5, 2021)

You're an expensive dummy 😄😄
Give him donkey of the day


----------



## Sicwun88 (Jun 5, 2021)

Ummm ok if you say so?


----------



## Trump (Jun 5, 2021)

You would start to feel it when your hands feel like they had 20 year old arthritis


----------



## Natruallyhard (Jun 5, 2021)

Honestly I felt like I had numb hands in the beginning but it just went away I have more joint pain than anything now! About it my stomach issues are under control!

and know I crashed my e2 and it messed my gut up which causes all Kind of neurological symptoms 

after crashing my estrogen I felt retarted and never recovered even after e2 levels have been backk

hgh definitely helps and has been the only thing that works for me in terms of the nasty sides I got from adex withdrawal


----------



## Natruallyhard (Jun 5, 2021)

No crashing my estrogen screwed my gut up and that screwed my brain up!

I have not felt life in a year and had severe constipation even after i stopped adex a year ago and estrogen levels returned

my constipation just about cleared up but my mood is still apathy and libido dead no aggravation after t shot anymore or boost


----------



## Trump (Jun 5, 2021)

What does your bloodwork say?


----------



## Natruallyhard (Jun 5, 2021)

Trump said:


> What does your bloodwork say?


All good testosterone,thyroid,diabetes,etc,! (50mg Ed prop)

which is why I believe it’s neurological problem found a couple others like this too! 

I have been taking hgh for about 6 months I was on 2iu then upped it to 10 3 weeks ago greeting impatient seems to have made a dramatic difference!

as i see it’s the most efficient way to cure neurological damage!

but how much longer for other benefits


----------



## Forthewin1123 (Jun 23, 2021)

Natruallyhard said:


> All good testosterone,thyroid,diabetes,etc,! (50mg Ed prop)
> 
> which is why I believe it’s neurological problem found a couple others like this too!
> 
> ...



Your going to mess with your insulin sensitivity at that high.of a dose.. nothing is free in this life.. every good effect cost you 1 or more bad  effect ..you should have known everything about hgh.. side effects and dosage dependent side effects and so on before you ever decided to.do hgh.. especially 10iu a day.. did you feel horrible anemia and lethargic going up in such a high dose.so fast? If i.dont titrate up slowly the sides hit me bad..


----------



## Forthewin1123 (Jun 23, 2021)

I believe you may be better off with oral bpc 157 for leaky gut.. there's is a few sources for it and it's not cheap but way cheap the a kit of gh a week lol


----------



## Natruallyhard (Jun 28, 2021)

Forthewin1123 said:


> Your going to mess with your insulin sensitivity at that high.of a dose.. nothing is free in this life.. every good effect cost you 1 or more bad  effect ..you should have known everything about hgh.. side effects and dosage dependent side effects and so on before you ever decided to.do hgh.. especially 10iu a day.. did you feel horrible anemia and lethargic going up in such a high dose.so fast? If i.dont titrate up slowly the sides hit me bad..


Know the only side I have got so far is it healed my gut! Unfortunately I crashed with a vitamin d3 overdose injection so waiting to heal up!

I have sore joints and carpal tunnel syndrome that’s the only sides I have got so far been 5 weeks

I use grapefruits for insulin and it seems to be working


----------



## Forthewin1123 (Jun 28, 2021)

That's good.. 2 months at 10 iu a day?.. I've never ran more.then 6iu daily gor 6 months.. all I could afford honestly.. amd I took berberine and metformin.. gh is known to.cause high blood sugar.. with long term and high dose


----------



## Natruallyhard (Jun 29, 2021)

Forthewin1123 said:


> That's good.. 2 months at 10 iu a day?.. I've never ran more.then 6iu daily gor 6 months.. all I could afford honestly.. amd I took berberine and metformin.. gh is known to.cause high blood sugar.. with long term and high dose


Well if u answer my question I will ****(edited out)******

i had high estrogen so i lowerd my dose to 70 mg about 5 days ago on test prop when should high e2 sides go away


----------



## Forthewin1123 (Jun 29, 2021)

You should see/feel a difference soon..if not already.. what side.effects where sides where u experiencing.. some go faster then others in my experience.. water and ed sides go pretty quick..acne taking the longest.. in my experience.. I did a experiment with hcg 2 months ago.. made my e2 go crazy high in aboit.7.days.. broke out with the worst.case of.acne.ive.ever had.  Chest back and shoulders.. I was devastated.. with e2 undercontrol in about a week.. I've been still fighting this acne 2 months later..but it's almost gone and healed up.. big lesson learned..


----------



## Natruallyhard (Jun 29, 2021)

Forthewin1123 said:


> You should see/feel a difference soon..if not already.. what side.effects where sides where u experiencing.. some go faster then others in my experience.. water and ed sides go pretty quick..acne taking the longest.. in my experience.. I did a experiment with hcg 2 months ago.. made my e2 go crazy high in aboit.7.days.. broke out with the worst.case of.acne.ive.ever had.  Chest back and shoulders.. I was devastated.. with e2 undercontrol in about a week.. I've been still fighting this acne 2 months later..but it's almost gone and healed up.. big lesson learned..


All of them erectile dysfunction apathy,blunted emotions, 
I know longer get typical high estrogen symptoms like before after crashing my estrogen,
The same symptoms as low e2!

it’s been a few days still not any wear close to normal


----------



## Forthewin1123 (Jun 29, 2021)

Natruallyhard said:


> All of them erectile dysfunction apathy,blunted emotions,
> I know longer get typical high estrogen symptoms like before after crashing my estrogen,
> The same symptoms as low e2!
> 
> it’s been a few days still not any wear close to normal





Natruallyhard said:


> All of them erectile dysfunction apathy,blunted emotions,
> I know longer get typical high estrogen symptoms like before after crashing my estrogen,
> The same symptoms as low e2!
> 
> it’s been a few days still not any wear close to normal


You may need more time.. I've have yet to see or here of a timeliness for e2 movement in comparison to dose movement.. do you have aromasin or arimidex? But with that low of a test dose you should have much e2 issues.. 
  If I had no changes in 7 to 10 days I would take 6mg of aromasin


----------



## transcend2007 (Jun 30, 2021)

Hey OP ... quick question ... do you workout?


----------



## Natruallyhard (Jun 30, 2021)

transcend2007 said:


> Hey OP ... quick question ... do you workout?


Yes 700 pound deadlift 405 back row 550 back squat 315 pound bench at 268 pounds 6,2


----------



## Spear (Jul 1, 2021)

Natruallyhard said:


> Yes 700 pound deadlift 405 back row 550 back squat 315 pound bench at 268 pounds 6,2


I wanna see this 700lb deadlift! I watched a dude pull 660 last night and it was awesome seeing that in person. Very inspiring.


----------



## Natruallyhard (Jul 1, 2021)

Spear said:


> I wanna see this 700lb deadlift! I watched a dude pull 660 last night and it was awesome seeing that in person. Very inspiring.


Lol that’s nothing dude and I haven’t had a my libido in 3 years! There are woman that can pull that!

severe gut issues! I just did 165 front squat for 40 reps 

brother the body can do so much in terms of stressing the muscles with progressive overload  and high protein’


----------



## Spear (Jul 1, 2021)

Natruallyhard said:


> Lol that’s nothing dude and I haven’t had a my libido in 3 years! There are woman that can pull that!
> 
> severe gut issues! I just did 165 front squat for 40 reps
> 
> brother the body can do so much in terms of stressing the muscles with progressive overload  and high protein’


700 is a massive number man. Lots of people have low libido. Very very very few will ever deadlift more than 315lbs. 

Just was saying that it's very impressive, well done.


----------



## Natruallyhard (Jul 2, 2021)

Spear said:


> 700 is a massive number man. Lots of people have low libido. Very very very few will ever deadlift more than 315lbs.
> 
> Just was saying that it's very impressive, well done.


Yes because of lack of discipline nothing more than that anybody could do it if they put there mine to it


----------



## Spear (Jul 2, 2021)

Natruallyhard said:


> Yes because of lack of discipline nothing more than that anybody could do it if they put there mine to it


Lol. Yeah Okay bud.


----------



## MrBafner (Jul 27, 2021)

Caverject will fix the stiffy, within 10 minutes you'll be good to go for an hour or so.  (10mg is great, 20mg makes my cock throb). 

Masterone is good for the libido


----------

